# "Not exactly gloating, stockpiling ‘preppers’ have a moment"



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

According to an AP News article, there is a bit more legitimacy coming to the prepping community, and a specific call out to indicate that most are not "Doomsday Preppers".


> For those in the often-mocked "prepper" community, this is quickly becoming their "I told you so" moment. But many are resisting saying that, even if it's in the back of their minds. What they hope is that they'll finally be taken seriously and that more people will follow their lead.
> "We're not laughing. We're not saying, 'I told you so,' when people are out there fighting over toilet paper and hand sanitizers," said Paul Buescher, of Northfield Center Township, Ohio.
> ...
> Most preppers say they are about self-reliance and common sense and are quick to distance themselves from the "doomsday preppers" who are depicted on television shows awaiting the day most of the world's population is wiped off the map.
> ...


https://apnews.com/355c96b2eebe575e42a2bb4dcdd2d7fc

A fair and decent depiction, I'd say. They did well, and hopefully people will start considering preparedness as normal, they way it used to be.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @Kauboy

Its no surprise, we have had a couple of family members asking for help on some items that they are out of and cannot find! Decisions, decisions...:vs_lol:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been asked by one of the A-hole neighbors how I was sitting. Only time I see this prick is when he needs something. Told him I got caught off guard after the long winter and in no better shape then he is. Been waiting for my tax return to resupply but it's to late now. Asked if he could help me out and he walked away.:vs_smile:

Lock and load and stay home. For security reasons not cause of the virus.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Early on I was talking to my coworkers that while it's not time to panic it is time to get some things in order. I got the "its no big deal', 'its just the flu', 'you just want the chance to use the stuff you bought'. Now they're taking things more seriously.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Early on I was talking to my coworkers that while it's not time to panic it is time to get some things in order. I got the "its no big deal', 'its just the flu', 'you just want the chance to use the stuff you bought'. Now they're taking things more seriously.


Don't you keep your preps on the down low? The only people who know I do are my daughters.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Don't you keep your preps on the down low? The only people who know I do are my daughters.


I don't discuss specifics, but I do openly advocate being prepared. My philosophy is that if I can influence someone to take the time to get squared away that is one less desperate person in times of need.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My son was shocked to see people fighting over toilet paper. We had a talk about this is why your mother and I try to have a surplus of items on hand for just in case. It also drove home the point of why it’s necessary to be armed so you keep your supplies.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

My friend phoned and told me that a guy got thrown out the supermarket for attempting to buy 10x 500g bags of pasta. The limit is two bags per person. He tried to square up to the assistant when security stepped in. This is the U.K. three meals away from anarchy. 

Keep an eye out for operation Broadshare in the UK. When that happens it’s getting difficult. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Glad I'm an ant... and just watching all the grasshoppers go crazy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad I’m a Prepper!
I have a bad lower disk, it seems. Happened last week. Went to the chiropractor three times but now he won’t touch me. He’s sure I’m going under the knife as soon as my orthopedic surgeon can fit me into the schedule. 
I can barely walk. 
Glad we were already ready. 

Speaking of which, you never know when your own SHTF situation occurs.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was quite surprised over the week-end when wife came up to me and
said " We are in good shape to handle this thing, thank you!" Took over 20 years to hear that
from her but it felt good!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> According to an AP News article, there is a bit more legitimacy coming to the prepping community, and a specific call out to indicate that most are not "Doomsday Preppers".
> 
> https://apnews.com/355c96b2eebe575e42a2bb4dcdd2d7fc
> 
> A fair and decent depiction, I'd say. They did well, and hopefully people will start considering preparedness as normal, they way it used to be.


This crazy bug has got me wishing I had took prepping more serious. kick kick.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't recall who or even which forum, . . . but 3 or 4 weeks ago, . . . prepping was mentioned, . . . and the subject of toilet paper came up.

We have some extra, . . . but I had never thought it thru, . . . I did that day, . . . next time we hit the grocery, . . . grabbed about 15 or 16 spare rolls. My wife rolled her eyes at me, . . . not sure she even wanted to be seen with me with all that TP and two extra batches of paper towels.

In the kitchen this AM, . . . I got a "kind of" apology, . . . she's on my prepping side now, . . . and probably forever.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Don't recall who or even which forum, . . . but 3 or 4 weeks ago, . . . prepping was mentioned, . . . and the subject of toilet paper came up.
> 
> We have some extra, . . . but I had never thought it thru, . . . I did that day, . . . next time we hit the grocery, . . . grabbed about 15 or 16 spare rolls. My wife rolled her eyes at me, . . . not sure she even wanted to be seen with me with all that TP and two extra batches of paper towels.
> 
> ...


Wasn't it @bigwheel mid Feb??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> Glad I'm a Prepper!
> I have a bad lower disk, it seems. Happened last week. Went to the chiropractor three times but now he won't touch me. He's sure I'm going under the knife as soon as my orthopedic surgeon can fit me into the schedule.
> I can barely walk.
> Glad we were already ready.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your back. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@Denton. Sorry to hear about your back. I know it's painful from personal experience. And it couldn't happen at a worst time. Take care!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Been asked by one of the A-hole neighbors how I was sitting. Only time I see this prick is when he needs something. Told him I got caught off guard after the long winter and in no better shape then he is. Been waiting for my tax return to resupply but it's to late now. Asked if he could help me out and he walked away.:vs_smile:


I use the same technique to deal with people like that.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Went to the store yesterday and bought some cinnamon rolls and 1/2lb of turkey and 1/2 lb of ham cold cuts for lunch. The people waiting in line with packed carts looked at me like as was stupid. One finally asked me if I had done all of my shopping the day before, and if so, didn’t I want to stock up some more? I said no and that I was good. That was a mistake. I should have ignored them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My Dad called me yesterday and said who is crazy now? Certainly not you, he said, as he proceeded to tell me of his great quest to find TP on Sunday. At the 5th store he was able to purchase one 12 roll package. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I have been trying to persuade my wife for years on prepping. She rolls her eyes and then we get into an argument. I think she is starting to see the light,

She has been asking me about drilling a well and putting up solar panels. If this think get backs to normal, I believe we be getting more serious.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I went yesterday instead of wednesday as planned to get another 50 pound 

bag of dog fod and a couple of other things. 

There was no TP, PT or any other paper products.

No flour of any kind or other baking products to speak of.

No butter of any sort except for an organic @ $5.00 a pound!

Meat counters were 75% empty of products.

No Spam, corned beef either, however there was a lot of tuna left, 

some sardines remaining.

No pasta products of any kind either.

I grabbed the last package of Hebrew National hot dogs in the case.

There was no run on pet food yet, I did get what I went for, 50# of dog fod.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Demitri.14 said:


> I have been trying to persuade my wife for years on prepping. She rolls her eyes and then we get into an argument. I think she is starting to see the light,
> 
> She has been asking me about drilling a well and putting up solar panels. If this think get backs to normal, I believe we be getting more serious.


Drilling a well is on my short list for our western Washington house, where the water table is high and we can do it by hand. I would love to have one at the eastern Washington house, but it's cost prohibitive. We'd have to haul water from the lake.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I went yesterday instead of wednesday as planned to get another 50 pound
> 
> bag of dog fod and a couple of other things.
> 
> ...


Similar here in western Washington, too, although there was still Spam. There was no corned beef, but when I checked the shelf labeling, it looked like they don't even carry it.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

There are lots of Preppers around my neck of the woods and we tend to keep a low profile. But grocery shelves are emptying faster than they can be re-stocked and some folks (obviously non-Preppers) are complaining about "hoarding." Well, hell, I had a goodly supply of TP, not to mention food and other stuff a long time ago. It's called being prepared, not hoarding.

Still, the latest NDAA has provisions that define hoarding as any amount of food etc., in excess of a week's supply, so beware. If things get bad and you are a known Prepper the Gov will swoop down and take your stuff and redistribute it to those who were too stupid to prepare. And the latest from FEMA is that everyone should have at least 3 weeks worth of supplies. So how do you like that? One agency says 3 weeks and another regulation says they can take anything more than a one week supply. Typical, and it sucks.

One good thing is my garden is already producing asparagus, bok choi, lettuce, carrots and chard. My snow peas and broccoli will be ready in less than a month. Chickens are laying again. All that amounts to relative peace of mind.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

My ex wife and her ultra smug lawyer used the words "crazy doomsday prepper" when addressing the court to describe me during the divorce proceedings.

On Saturday she called to "just check in" about what all was going on. 

Ironic.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Wryter said:


> There are lots of Preppers around my neck of the woods and we tend to keep a low profile. But grocery shelves are emptying faster than they can be re-stocked and some folks (obviously non-Preppers) are complaining about "hoarding." Well, hell, I had a goodly supply of TP, not to mention food and other stuff a long time ago. It's called being prepared, not hoarding.


I am in the Cochise County area. Lots of preppers here as well, but I am also hearing the term "food hoarding" more than I am comfortable with. Keep an eye on the folks that use that term. It will soon become a justification to take what you have. Thank God we are a Constitutional carry state.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They will call it hoarding simply to justify them taking it.

Just like they say, "You don't need 30 rounds....." to justify taking your rights away.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> My ex wife and her ultra smug lawyer used the words "crazy doomsday prepper" when addressing the court to describe me during the divorce proceedings.
> 
> On Saturday she called to "just check in" about what all was going on.
> 
> Ironic.


You did hang up on the b--h. Didn't you?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> I am in the Cochise County area. Lots of preppers here as well, but I am also hearing the term "food hoarding" more than I am comfortable with. Keep an eye on the folks that use that term. It will soon become a justification to take what you have. Thank God we are a Constitutional carry state.


Yeah, because nothing ever happens that is unconstitutional.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Howdy gang. 
I haven’t posted in a while but thought I would stop in and check on everyone. 
We are seeing the same run on grocery stores that every else is..... tisk tisk 
Also guns and ammo are flying out of lgs 
I have to admit I did thump my chest abit with my family, had to have my told you so moment. Lol
Another recent event is people hoarding cash. My wife works at a bank and customers are drawing out thousands at a time beginning this week. 
Anyway... be safe, maintain op sec and stay locked and loaded my prepping brothers and sisters. 
Box.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> Howdy gang.
> I haven't posted in a while but thought I would stop in and check on everyone.
> We are seeing the same run on grocery stores that every else is..... tisk tisk
> Also guns and ammo are flying out of lgs
> ...


Nice to see you around the forums. Don't be a stranger.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah, because nothing ever happens that is unconstitutional.


The probability goes down significantly when we're the guys with the guns.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Howdy gang.
> I haven't posted in a while but thought I would stop in and check on everyone.
> We are seeing the same run on grocery stores that every else is..... tisk tisk
> Also guns and ammo are flying out of lgs
> ...


Hey BOF!

Good to see you my friend!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As of now, we are closed off to the outside.

How long will be determined by the virus activity in the state, minimum of three weeks at least.

We are one of the larger ID'd case states going.

I even sprayed the mailbox before opening, and then everything inside once I pulled it out,

then doconed myself and the other surfaces I touched including the keys, even did my face as the last op.

I have everything I need for a very long time, years of prep will pay off now.

Everything in the state is shutting down, hospitals are in some cases doing triage in tents outside in parking lots.

Banks are drive through only in most cases.

Mixed up some cleaning solution with bleach for my elderly neighbor, half gallon worth.

Hey BOF glad to see you back.

You have a right to gloat over it, I got dunned plenty over the years, by family and inlaws.

They all can go "F" themselves, nothing here for any of them at all.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> The probability goes down significantly when we're the guys with the guns.


So... in a couple weeks, when local officials show up with their self-given authority, deem you a hoarder, and want to take all but a week's worth of your food - you're going to open fire. Right?


----------



## rktect (Mar 9, 2020)

About a month ago when there were like 40 cases, I told my family to start stocking up. Early March I had them over for my bday and showed them some Aubusson farm stuff. They kinda looked at me crazy. 

Crazy like a fox now.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> So... in a couple weeks, when local officials show up with their self-given authority, deem you a hoarder, and want to take all but a week's worth of your food - you're going to open fire. Right?


If they decide to push the issue, yes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> If they decide to push the issue, yes.


Alrighty then.
Let us know how it turns out, if you can.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> So... in a couple weeks, when local officials show up with their self-given authority, deem you a hoarder, and want to take all but a week's worth of your food - you're going to open fire. Right?


"What food?"


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "What food?"


"By Order of Mayor Dickwad, we have the authority to search your premises. 
Now stand aside while Sheriff NoNuts does his duty."


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> "By Order of Mayor Dickwad, we have the authority to search your premises.
> Now stand aside while Sheriff NoNuts does his duty."


"By order of the Second Amendment, I have the authority to shoot your ass off my front porch. No move your ass while I exercise my Constitutional right."


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "By order of the Second Amendment, I have the authority to shoot your ass off my front porch. No move your ass while I exercise my Constitutional right."


We know how this ends. 
It was an honor spending time with you, sir.
Μολών Λaβέ


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> We know how this ends.
> It was an honor spending time with you, sir.
> Μολών Λaβέ


When enough cops die on citizens doorsteps, they'll quit serving those unconstitutional seizure warrants.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> When enough cops die on citizens doorsteps, they'll quit serving those unconstitutional seizure warrants.


Yeah, like that worked before.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah, like that worked before.


It's never happened on a large scale before.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "By order of the Second Amendment, I have the authority to shoot your ass off my front porch. No move your ass while I exercise my Constitutional right."


If you let them get to your porch you're not the guy I thought you were.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's never happened on a large scale before.


Then how can you predict this:




Back Pack Hack said:


> When enough cops die on citizens doorsteps, they'll quit serving those unconstitutional seizure warrants.


Would it not be more likely that 'when enough cops die on citizens doorsteps' fed/state swat would be sent in? 
When has shooting cops ever led to a good resolution?

​


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> If you let them get to your porch you're not the guy I thought you were.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not everyone lives on 1000-acre ranches.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Then how can you predict this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever hear of the Blue Flu?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Then how can you predict this:
> Would it not be more likely that 'when enough cops die on citizens doorsteps' fed/state swat would be sent in?
> When has shooting cops ever led to a good resolution?


They are just people. People are weak, especially when apart from their group. If it gets bad enough, it won't be the cop that becomes the threatened target.
How many officers will show up for duty when their family is being targeted?
Expand your view a bit. This fight doesn't end at *OUR* doorstep. It ends at *THEIRS*.

Yes, it's disgusting. It's vile. It's cruel.
It's also absurdly effective.

I pray it NEVER EVER comes to this.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not everyone lives on 1000-acre ranches.....


Neither do I. I have one acre. But you have scopes don't you?

Just bustin' your balls.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> So... in a couple weeks, when local officials show up with their self-given authority, deem you a hoarder, and want to take all but a week's worth of your food - you're going to open fire. Right?


IF...so called "local officials" show up with their bullshat and deem me a "hoarder" and utter the words that they are here to take all but 1 week of my food...WITHOUT HESITATION I WILL UNLEASH THE FULL EXTENT OF MY GOD GIVEN WRATH UPON THEM. This, I shit you not.

Let this be a warning to any dirty ass "Local Official" in anywhere USA that is reading this. Go ahead and try...But you better be ready to tell the parents or spouse of the person that you send that they are dead, blown to hell because YOU sent them to break the law and violate the rights of an innocent man. But that's your problem, not mine...so go ahead...COME AND TAKE IT!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Neither do I. I have one acre. But you have scopes don't you?
> 
> Just bustin' your balls.


A scope is unnecessary in my neighborhood. There wouldn't be enough real estate that has a long enough clear path to need one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Then how can you predict this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a more likely prediction:

You come home to a busted-in door, a ransacked house and a note on the kitchen table saying, "We took your shit while you were out. Don't like it? Sue us. Good luck with that. Thank you very much."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Folks, we are not the hoarders. Family members keep asking me, 'Don't you need anything from the store?' I keep saying, 'no', because I've got everything I need. Because I put back a little at a time over the years. It's the people who went out recently and grabbed 12 packs of toilet paper and all the bleach, etc,etc --at a time when everyone else needs these things the most--_they_ are the hoarders.

I don't think it's likely the police will come to my door asking to see my pantry. But if they do, God's in control. I'll take it one day at a time and do my best. There's some things we have control over, others we don't.

Fast, pray, and watch for whatever opportunities God brings out of this. He's not going to let us down. This whole situation is in His hands. There's very little we can do right now except make the best of it whatever way we can with our families and trust in God.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Denton*, sorry to hear about your back. It happened to my dad and nothing, including surgery, ever really worked.

You mentioned "_going under the knife_." I'd be happy to slick up five or six Number 10 scalpels for you, my wife's thyroid scar faded within months...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Folks, we are not the hoarders. Family members keep asking me, 'Don't you need anything from the store?' I keep saying, 'no', because I've got everything I need. Because I put back a little at a time over the years. It's the people who went out recently and grabbed 12 packs of toilet paper and all the bleach, etc,etc --at a time when everyone else needs these things the most--_they_ are the hoarders.
> 
> I don't think it's likely the police will come to my door asking to see my pantry. But if they do, God's in control. I'll take it one day at a time and do my best. There's some things we have control over, others we don't.
> 
> Fast, pray, and watch for whatever opportunities God brings out of this. He's not going to let us down. This whole situation is in His hands. There's very little we can do right now except make the best of it whatever way we can with our families and trust in God.


Hi Annie,
We all know that WE aren't hoarders. It's the bureaucrats that have the potential to deem us as such, and create (unconstitutional) laws/regs to confiscate over a certain amount "for the good of the community". Our conversation above was a useful (for me, anyway) exchange of how things might go down, incase it happens, which it better not. @Slippy pretty well described how things will go up here, if it does.
Stay calm, stay safe, prayers all around. ((hugs))


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The government, any government, local, state, or federal doesn’t have the manpower to go door to door confiscating stuff. If you keep a high profile or cause problems, you may get an unwelcome visit. But wide scale confiscations from private homes....... nope! Just keep a low profile.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> The government, any government, local, state, or federal doesn't have the manpower to go door to door confiscating stuff. If you keep a high profile or cause problems, you may get an unwelcome visit. But wide scale confiscations from private homes....... nope! Just keep a low profile.


Thanks and Yep! And that better apply to bang bangs, also.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I laughed my ass off...even made a post here in Prepperforums about it two weeks before it happened! My wife saw I wasn't nuts after all and due to our 8 month plus supply of toilet paper all she could say is "HOLY SHIT! you were right!"..We now shop cautiously and keep the fridge full as well as the freezer.....she's having fun making cakes with powderd eggs and biscuts with never go bad crisco and buttermilk powder as just a trial run...she see's that IT WORKS!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> IF...so called "local officials" show up with their bullshat and deem me a "hoarder" and utter the words that they are here to take all but 1 week of my food...WITHOUT HESITATION I WILL UNLEASH THE FULL EXTENT OF MY GOD GIVEN WRATH UPON THEM. This, I shit you not.
> 
> Let this be a warning to any dirty ass "Local Official" in anywhere USA that is reading this. Go ahead and try...But you better be ready to tell the parents or spouse of the person that you send that they are dead, blown to hell because YOU sent them to break the law and violate the rights of an innocent man. But that's your problem, not mine...so go ahead...COME AND TAKE IT!


At 60 I consider myself in bonus time. I shoulda been dead 25 years ago the way I have lived. Now, I will take all the bonus years I can but but I will say this to anyone looking to come and take shit from me. I have had my time with few regrets, and at this moment, I can leave this life well lived and satisfied. Can you? Because I will cancel immediately and without hesitation, any current time you have left and any bonus time you thought you may have had coming. And this! I shit you not. :vs_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> IF...so called "local officials" show up with their bullshat and deem me a "hoarder" and utter the words that they are here to take all but 1 week of my food...WITHOUT HESITATION I WILL UNLEASH THE FULL EXTENT OF MY GOD GIVEN WRATH UPON THEM. This, I shit you not.
> 
> Let this be a warning to any dirty ass "Local Official" in anywhere USA that is reading this. Go ahead and try...But you better be ready to tell the parents or spouse of the person that you send that they are dead, blown to hell because YOU sent them to break the law and violate the rights of an innocent man. But that's your problem, not mine...so go ahead...COME AND TAKE IT!


I came into this world kicking and screaming, covered with someone else's blood. I ain't got no issues going out the same way.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, In one month I'll turn 70. My family lives into their 90s so I have a bit to go. But even if I was personally ready I feel I have work to do. Does our younger generation know how to cast bullets, polish knife edges, or even properly clean a rifle? From what I've seen, these attributes are thinning by the day. And all this petty bickering! I shut off any forum chatter that sounds like kids fighting over a basketball!

I live in the same house I've been in for fifteen years. I still sharpen, but the folks who want to know how it's done have long since faded away. Either their expensive knives are stored in sealed containers or the owners worked them down into worthless prybars. I don't see guys with the hoods up on their sports cars, either. I "tinker" because I believe it's a privilege, not a hobby.

Like I said, "70" is coming. Oh, you silly kids!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, In one month I'll turn 70. My family lives into their 90s so I have a bit to go. But even if I was personally ready I feel I have work to do. Does our younger generation know how to cast bullets, polish knife edges, or even properly clean a rifle? From what I've seen, these attributes are thinning by the day. And all this petty bickering! I shut off any forum chatter that sounds like kids fighting over a basketball!
> 
> I live in the same house I've been in for fifteen years. I still sharpen, but the folks who want to know how it's done have long since faded away. Either their expensive knives are stored in sealed containers or the owners worked them down into worthless prybars. I don't see guys with the hoods up on their sports cars, either. I "tinker" because I believe it's a privilege, not a hobby.
> 
> Like I said, "70" is coming. Oh, you silly kids!


Where the hell have you been? I thought the Kung-flu got you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Where the hell have you been? I thought the Kung-flu got you.


Didn't read his post where he called us immature and found a site that was better?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Glad I'm a Prepper!
> I have a bad lower disk, it seems. Happened last week. Went to the chiropractor three times but now he won't touch me. He's sure I'm going under the knife as soon as my orthopedic surgeon can fit me into the schedule.
> I can barely walk.
> Glad we were already ready.
> ...


Prayers for you, Chief.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Prayers for you, Chief.


Thanks. I'll be ok. 
Good news is I'm able to isolate myself, right now. :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Didn't read his post where he called us immature and found a site that was better?


I didn't. Post a link to it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I didn't. Post a link to it.


Search his latest posts. Was one of his last posts.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> ...he called us immature...


What's the big deal? I get called immature umpteen times a day! :vs_lol:

And that's just by people who love me! :vs_love:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> What's the big deal? I get called immature umpteen times a day! :vs_lol:
> 
> And that's just by people who love me! :vs_love:


Hush, kid. :vs_smirk:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My kids tell me sometimes I’m acting immature and to act my age, I just say I’m trying to be like them, end of conversation......


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I've always wanted a years supply of dehtdrated food. Never got around to it. I'd say we are better off than most with several cases of MREs a freezer stocked with lots of game and store bought meat. I can see myself being on hiatus from the litter crew soon but she works in a grocery store. Theyll be wearing her out.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

We've worked 50-70 hours a week and took minimal vacations to save money so we could expand our preps over the years. We did not "hoard". We simply bought a little extra TP and food and saved it during the good times. The additional food ect. that we have accrued belongs to my family, not the neighbors or the people in this state. 

On the same topic I don't discuss having extra with my friends and neighbors. I did suggest to a few friends that they get a little extra a month ago but never hinted at what we have. 
'nuf said.


----------

